# newer and much better unknown almost 3" serra



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

this is the latest and by far best pic of my little guy @ about 2 1/2-3".

i know its stressful to take em outta the tank but i got frustrated with him in it.

i'm about 75-80% he will turn out as a sanchezi (purple form), with this pic. i see some purple on him, he's quite shinny, has a quite pointed snout, and the belly scutes are fairly prominent. he might be a little more round though to be sanchezi?

you guys agree? i know he is still too small to be 100% sure, i just am really leaning towards sanchezi at this point...the lighting was great on the pic.

thx,
pt

clicking on the pic and zooming in shows the belly scutes better.

pt


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice picture man and yeah it does look like a Sanch.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

S.Sanchezi


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

here's a few more pics. someone at another site with years and years of experience, though more towards rhom because of his body shape being more towards that of a rhom...sanchezis are more narrow and have not quite as high of an arch on top and not as round in the belly (more of a "rhomboid" shape). also, the belly scutes point more towards rhom as they are not too noticeable.

ah well, of course we can't be 100% sure until he grows a little more, but it's fun to speculate!







at the rate this sucker has grown compared to most other serras, it shouldn't be too long, either.

i did buy him as a black/rhom, so i'm hoping he turns out to be one.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

above state!...San.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice little sanchezi you have there man!!!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

yup sanchezi


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. sanchezi. ID complete.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Nice looking little guy you have there


----------

